# Seatpost cradle failure



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

My man parts were unusually uncomfortable at the end of yesterday's ride after which I found my seat all the way aft at this angle









with a loose bolt and decided wobble.

It turns out I broke off one of the cradle's four ears









This was a early 2000s Chorus titanium seat post although Record marked posts, the older steel part, and newer carbon units use very similar (if not identical apart from the move to .5mm notches) head and clamp assemblies.

How common is that failure?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

In my experience, it's not a very common failure.

I've seen many more saddle rails fail than I've seen broken saddle clamps.


----------



## vhk30 (Sep 21, 2009)

I had the same problem 4 years ago  And my friend joined in 2012.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

<This is actually a common problem on both generations of their seatpost.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

My record failed the same way about a year ago. The part was available on ebay for $40, but I opted for an Easton ec90. It's a good thing that part failed before the carbon shaft, that could lead to some ugly scrotal-labial scarring. The carbon fiber on the Easton is 2-3 times thicker than on the Campy, which gives me some peace of mind.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Ouch. I'm glad you didn't crash or anything though! 

In general I avoid single-bolt seatposts. The only one I have used reliably is one that came with my custom Cyfac. 

For all other bikes I use the Ritchey 2-bolt seatpost: the 2 bolts are side-by-side. 
Ritchey 2013 Comp V2 Seatpillar, Seatpillars, SEATPILLARS 
I have also used a PRO seatpost. I know, I know, it's a Shimano brand. I basted it in extra virgin Italian olive oil and stripped the decal before mounting it on my Campa bike. 

I have used Easton before, and I like their handlebars, but I think some of their seatposts use 2 bolts one in front and one in back. They are a pain to adjust.


----------

